# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Historia botërore >  Ylli i Davidit

## DYDRINAS

Ylli i Davidit lidhet me historine e lashte dhe te sotme te popullit izraelit.

Cfare simbolizon ky yll?

Po emri Izrael? Po emrat Emanuel, Kain, Abel, Samuel, Daniel, Rafael, Mikael, Ismael, Nathaniel etj?

Nje studjues e lidh prapashtesen e shume prej ketyre emrave me fjalen "yll"!?

Dhe se sipas tij origjina e ketyre emrave dhe e vete Yllit te Davidit eshte protoballkanike dhe ka lidhje me Zeusin. Sipas tij dy trekendeshat qe formojne Yllin e Davidit jane simbole te Zotit Zeus.

Ai ne fakt pretendonte origjinen greke te gjithe ketyre emrave dhe simboleve, mirepo ai vinte ne dukje origjinen pellazge te tyre!?

Dhe e fakt pellazget nuk ishin greke!

----------


## DYDRINAS

http://www.grecoreport.com/Jewish%20Symbols_are_Greek.htm

----------


## Baptist

Dydrinas, e kam thene dikund se Rrufehedhesi i Zeusit eshte 6-cepesh dhe paraqitja skematike e tij eshte plotesisht e resemblueshme ne Yllin e Daudit.
Stilizimi i metutjeshem dhe mania e proporcioneve gjeometrike te simboleve pastaj e shnderroi ne ate qe shohim sot. 

Parashtesa al, el, il e te ngjashme nuk besoj se i takojne gjuhes hebraike. Per mua eshte e cuditshme se si kishin arritur te shnderrohen ne prapashtesa aq heret?! 
Varianti "el" ka kuptim rrjedhimor. Pra _prej nga vjen, prej nga rrjedh,_ dhe si te tille keta emra ose flasin per origjinen e personave, ose fshehin emrat e qyteteve prej nga vinin, vendlindjet e tyre, e te ngjashme. 

Kjo nyje ne gjuhen shqipe eshte bere "ej".

Emrat qe perfundojne me kete nyje te prapme permbajne ne vete edhe nje kualitet tani te shuar ne te foluren dhe te shkruarit kurent qe ishte nje forme  treguesi per:  ketu, aty dhe atje. 

Mes te cilave prapashteses "ej" ose "el" orig., i pergjigjet kualiteti "atje" ose me origjinalisht, "atej"; pra eshte perdorur per gjera qe i perkasin rangut te trete te largesise ne subjektin e mendimit te shprehur.
...
Por eshte e qarte se nuk kane lidhje me greqishte. Greqishtja per aq sa kam verejtur nuk ruan nyje te prapme te kesaj natyre. Aq me teper kur keto i takojne pellasgjishtes te cilen une e identifikoj si "pellasgjishte perendimore".

Keto kan mundur te arrijne ne Lindje ne periudhen e dyndjes se njohur te bartesve te kultures se Tumave. Me te cilen pak kush eshte marrur seriozisht, e aq me pak me objektivitet...

----------


## murik

> Dydrinas, e kam thene dikund se Rrufehedhesi i Zeusit eshte 6-cepesh dhe paraqitja skematike e tij eshte plotesisht e resemblueshme ne Yllin e Daudit.
> Stilizimi i metutjeshem dhe mania e proporcioneve gjeometrike te simboleve pastaj e shnderroi ne ate qe shohim sot. 
> 
> Parashtesa al, el, il e te ngjashme nuk besoj se i takojne gjuhes hebraike. Per mua eshte e cuditshme se si kishin arritur te shnderrohen ne prapashtesa aq heret?! 
> Varianti "el" ka kuptim rrjedhimor. Pra _prej nga vjen, prej nga rrjedh,_ dhe si te tille keta emra ose flasin per origjinen e personave, ose fshehin emrat e qyteteve prej nga vinin, vendlindjet e tyre, e te ngjashme. 
> 
> Kjo nyje ne gjuhen shqipe eshte bere "ej".
> 
> Emrat qe perfundojne me kete nyje te prapme permbajne ne vete edhe nje kualitet tani te shuar ne te foluren dhe te shkruarit kurent qe ishte nje forme  treguesi per:  ketu, aty dhe atje. 
> ...


A eshte me te vertete e nevojshme perdorja e "resemblueshme" ne vend te fjales shqipe "e ngjashme" te cilen e kuptojne te gjithe?

----------


## Baptist

Jo, sepse e "resmblueshme" nuk e ka kuptimin e "ngjashme" dhe as une nuk e kisha ndermend te thoja ngjashme por dicka krejtesisht tjeter dhe pasi nuk pata kohe ta formuloja nje fjale te re, sepse shkrimin e bera aty per aty dhe nuk doja te dilja nga ajo qe po doja te shkruaja. Tani them: rikonstruktueshme, *rishtgoditshme*, rigoditshme, *sterperfitueshme*, qe sigurisht te tingllojne me shqip dhe me afer kuptimit qe kisha ndermend. Tani dhash shume dhe nuk bera mire ndaj vetes. 

Te falemnderit.

----------


## murik

> Jo, sepse e "resmblueshme" nuk e ka kuptimin e "ngjashme" dhe as une nuk e kisha ndermend te thoja ngjashme por dicka krejtesisht tjeter dhe pasi nuk pata kohe ta formuloja nje fjale te re, sepse shkrimin e bera aty per aty dhe nuk doja te dilja nga ajo qe po doja te shkruaja. Tani them: rikonstruktueshme, *rishtgoditshme*, rigoditshme, *sterperfitueshme*, qe sigurisht te tingllojne me shqip dhe me afer kuptimit qe kisha ndermend. Tani dhash shume dhe nuk bera mire ndaj vetes. 
> 
> Te falemnderit.


Nuk e kuptoj se c'fare ke dashur te thuash me fjaline e fundit,sidoqofte mendoj se doje te thoje se nuk ja vlen te japesh sqarime per ato qe shkruan.Ne kete rast mos shkruaj fare,perderisa ti vete e ke te qarte se per c'fare behet fjale,dhe ne te njejten kohe te duket se ke "dhene shume "dhe nuk i ke bere mire vetes"duke sqaruar per ato qe ke shkruajtur.Por, logjika e te shkruajturit ketu eshte qe te percjellesh mendimin tend tek te tjeret,dhe jo domosdoshmerisht te gjithe jane ne gjendje te deshifrojne hieroglifet e tua.

----------


## Baptist

> Jo, sepse e "resmblueshme" nuk e ka kuptimin e "ngjashme" dhe as une nuk e kisha ndermend te thoja ngjashme por dicka krejtesisht tjeter dhe pasi nuk pata kohe ta formuloja nje fjale te re, sepse shkrimin e bera aty per aty dhe nuk doja te dilja nga ajo qe po doja te shkruaja.


Shembellen? 

Shpjegim shume origjinal per origjinen e "El"...dikur kam pas arritur ne konkluzion qe eshte Ylli Mengjesit, pra Afrodita. 

Ndaj te njejtin opinion qe ylli Davidit eshte mitologji pellasge.

----------


## Baptist

Une mendoj se keto tema lexohen ekskluzivisht nga njerez intelektual andaj ndonje shprehje jo fort e kuptueshme per te gjithe mund te tolerohet, e jo te kalohet neper filtra kaq rigoroz, sepse njerezit qe vertete interesohen per keto qeshtje te parendesishme ne jeten e perditshme kan njohuri te mjaftueshme per t'i bluar pa problem.

Pastaj sic po e sheh nga shkrimet qe bejme, te gjithe ne ketu, disa perfitojne materialisht dhe verejtja jote ne fjalen time te fundit ishte ishte pak e padrejte ne kete rast. Sepse ti po i shihje dhembet "kalit te falur" ndersa te tjeret e marrin e dhe konvertojne.

Shpresoj se e kuptuar tani validitetin e asaj fjale ne fund, qe ne ndonje rast tjeter do te me vriste edhe mua po talexoja nga ndonje kolege tjeter. Por ne fund megjithate do ta falenderoja per ato fjaleformime te reja qe dha. Sepse kuptimi "rishtgoditshëm" nuk ka pasur zevendesim me pare. Kurse njerezit e letersise i vleresojne keto gjera jashtzakonisht shume...

----------


## Baptist

> Shembellen? 
> 
> Shpjegim shume origjinal per origjinen e "El"...dikur kam pas arritur ne konkluzion qe eshte Ylli Mengjesit, pra Afrodita. 
> 
> Ndaj te njejtin opinion qe ylli Davidit eshte mitologji pellasge.


Mendoj se nuk e kisha fjalen as per shembellese, sepse shembellimi serish tregon kopjen, imitimin, pra, serish sjell nocionin ngjashmeri pak me te perpikte se "ngjajshmeria" si shprehje. Ndersa ne kete kuptim binte ndesh me ate qe po thoja, ne fakt mund te binte ne kundershtim me te.

Une vertete e kisha fjalen per "rishtgoditshmerinë" re-asemblancen pra qe nuk ia humbe kuptimin e origjinalitetit te subjektit ne fjale. Sepse ndersa po e hidhja ate shprehje e kisha te qarte se riasemblimi nuk eshte i njejte me reprodukimin, apo te berit ne shembllesen e te pares. E mendoja si dicka qe nuk del nga esenca e vet per te ribere vetveten.

Per "yllin e davidit" mendoj se duhet kerkuar/hulmtuar ne paraqitjet e tij te simbolet tona kombetare te hereshme per te gjetur fijen se nga eshte terhequr si origjine ne lashtesi. Sepse me sa di une ne kete moment ne nuk kemi qene te lidhur me kultin e herbrenjeve ndonjehere. 

Kjo qeshtje eshte e erret per mua.

----------


## Baptist

> Mendoj se nuk e kisha fjalen as per shembellese, sepse shembellimi serish tregon kopjen, imitimin, pra, serish sjell nocionin ngjashmeri pak me te perpikte se "ngjajshmeria" si shprehje. Ndersa ne kete kuptim binte ndesh me ate qe po thoja, ne fakt mund te binte ne kundershtim me te.
> Une vertete e kisha fjalen per "rishtgoditshmerinë" re-asemblancen pra qe nuk ia humbe kuptimin e origjinalitetit te subjektit ne fjale. Sepse ndersa po e hidhja ate shprehje e kisha te qarte se riasemblimi nuk eshte i njejte me [B]reprodukimin, apo te berit ne shembllesen e te pares. E mendoja si dicka qe nuk del nga esenca e vet per te ribere vetveten.....E mendoja si dicka qe nuk del nga esenca e vet per te ribere vetveten.


Ne kohen qe postova, kisha lexuar vetem postin ku kishe shkruar "risemblueshme". Nga sqarimet qe ke shtuar me lart, fjala e vetme e mundshme qe me vjen ne mend eshte "rikrijimi", qe mendoj une, ruan esencen megjithese mund/ose jo te ndryshoje formen. Sugjerimin e vura me shume per te pare ne se te kam ndjekur ne konceptin qe do te shprehesh...por mbase jo.

Ti e di qe eshte gjetur nje yll ne Vergina, jo me gjashte cepa sigurisht. Por pyetja eshte, cfare roli luan numri i cepave? Kam arsye te mendoj (dhe kjo sigurisht nuk eshte shkruar gjekundi) qe Ylli shumecepesh origjinon nga Bateja, vajza e Teukrit. 

Te jete qe qysh prej asaj kohe heraldia aplikonte gjysmen e (numrit te) figures per lidhje gjaku martesore? Nje luan ne vend te dy, gjysme zambaku, etj...mbase edhe gjysmen e cepave te yllit? Pyetja e dyte qe i bej vetes eshte: Cfare populli qe Teukri? Nuk e kam fjalen per emrin e fisit te tij.

----------


## Baptist

termi:
Se pari te paren, rikrijimi vertete se i qendron shume afer ne menyrat se si e keqperdorim ne sot, por me ra nga perdorimi ppikerisht sepse krijimi nenkupton dicka te krijuar, te krijuar prej asgje dhe serish do te keputej logjike e rrjedhshmerise se pakeputur qe deesha ta ipja si kuptim nga ajo qe shkrova. Pastaj krijimi me duket shprehje teper e rende per gjerat dhe veprimet qe e perdorim ne sot. Mire e thash keqperdorim. Sepse fjala krijim eshte teprim te perdoret ta zeme per skulpture, arqitekture, pikture e te ngjashme... ato megjithate i takojne rrafshit te goditjeve... 

cepat:
Tani per numrin e cepave duhet ta dijme se kane rendesi te madhe ne simboliken e themeluar me vone te kulteve. 

Gjashtecepeshi pershkruan plotesine teresine - realisht perkryeshmerine e qenies dhe ai simbolizon zotin. 

Pescepeshi jo rastesisht simbolizon njeriun dhe per kete arsye eshte perdorur nga komunizmi. Krijesen e papersosur dhe asimetrike. jo te plote. tek etj...

Teukret:
Sipas tradites edhe teukret jane me origjine nga gadishulli yne por te shkuar atje dy tre shekuj me pare se Dardanet. Ne realitet atyre u nxirret prejardhja nga Kreta poashtu. Ata filluan ta adhuronin Apollonin S'minte me vone dhe ne kohe me te reja njihen si Mize (Mise). 

Me tutje mendoj se emri Mis eshte fituar nga atributi i Apollonit te tyre, si dhe per shkak te adhurimit te minjeve ne shoqerine e tyre. Ky adhurim jeton edhe sot neper tempujt fetar te lindjes. Ndonese atje ku gjallon ende nuk ka kurrfare arsyeje praktike per adhurimin e minjeve dhe respektimin e tyre sikur ne Indi qe respektohet lopa.

Te tjera sqarime mund te pasojne ne menyre interaktive po pat interesim...

----------


## Baptist

Qe cepat kane rendesi nuk diskutohet. Po puna eshte qe ne se 6 cepa jane Zoti (i persosur) po 8, 12, dhe 16 cepa cfare ne japin? (+/- infinit?  :buzeqeshje:  ) Kjo pjese do pune qe te qartesohet.

Me ato qe ke shkruar ne paragrafin e Teukerve, vazhdoj te mos jem dakord. Me duket se kemi debatuar edhe nje here shkurtimisht (nuk mbaj mend ne cilen teme). 

Se pari, perse mendon qe Teukret qene te zhvendosur? Per mendimin tim Teukri eshte autokton. Ne se kuptoj drejt ate qe ke shkruar Teukret vijne nga Kreta. Por edhe Zeusi vjen nga Kreta (ketej vikan gjithe gjerat e mira, ne kufi mes Sirise dhe Ballkanit!) Pra Teukret dilkan pellazge. 

Kam hasur qe Dardani kishte nje grua nga raca e tij (Kryese) dhe pastaj martoi Batene, ose Mrinen (sic e quanin Zotet) nga raca e Teukrit. Ndersa Kryjsja ka rol te panjohur (ne perputhje me traditen Trojane te "genos" ose gjinise) ajo Teukrane lufton si Vergjine. Mitologjia madje e pershkruan si Amazone. Mendoj se njeri nga keta dy popuj eshte pellazg, ose tjetren qe, nga gjenarata e Kryeses dhe Myrines rodhen geget dhe tosket.

Se dyti, Apollo Smintheus, ne se Apollo ka marre nje epitet te tille (me minj nga ku kemi edhe skulptura me minj prane kembes) mbase ka qene ne kohen e murtajes, si shpetues. (Kulti i minjve ne Indi lidhet me kete periudhe kohore). Per mendimin tim Minteus lidhet me shkrirjen e metaleve, por edhe me nje bime akuatike lumore. Dikur kam pyetur se cila eshte etimologjia e X-anthus.

Mendon qe Mizat dhe Media jane i njejti vend/popull?

----------


## Baptist

Te fundmen te paren:

Jo nuk mendoj se Media ka te bej me miza dhe nuk mendoj se Medet duhet te jene te njejte me Miset.

Media ishte nje territor i ndermjem mbreterishe. E thote edhe fjala.

Ne regjionin ku qendroi me vone Troja dhe themelatat e para te tokesoreve apo Teukreve te cilet aty duket se jane vendosur ne periudhen e shperthimit ne Kitere, dhe aktivitetit te shtuar dhe te shpeshte tektonik. Kur dihet fare mire se regjioni i Troades edhesot eshte  i njohur si regjion tektonik i rezikshem, po adhuronin minjte per shkaqe praktike ose sepaku nuk i mbysnin dhe luftonin sepse ne baze te tyre ata paralajmeroheshin per terrmetet.

Por me kohe ata u shtuan aq shume (shih Herodotin) sa u bene te bezdishem jashtmase dhe kerkuan ndihmen e Apollinit, apolloni qe atehere ende ishte me atributet e Zeusit, u vajti ne ndihme me rrufete e tij dhe i cfarosi minjte. Keshtu miset per nder te kesaj pergjegje ia ndertuan atij nje Shatore te kemba e te cilit ishte skulturuar edhe nje mi. Kete e thote edhe Herodoti pa asnje hamendje.

Po ne regjionin e Trojes poashtu eshte e njohur se ben mot shum i lige i percjellur me vetima vrasese. Herodoti poashtu pershkruan rastin kur ushtria Perse po shkonte te rrenojat e Trojes te bente peligrinazh dhe njefare menyre te merrte bekimin e saj per luften qe do bente  thote se vetimat ia vrane nje numer shume te madh ushtaresh ai thote 2000 ose me shume une them sigurisht jo me pak se 100. Pra gjerat mbeshtesi njera tjeteren ketu pa i hure zberthimeve etimologjike dhe krahasimore fare.

Teukret jane cvendosur per shkaqe nga me te dryshmet, edhe po t'i leme anash te gjitha shakqetr tjera te mundshme, mjafton nje qe s'mund te mohohet - mbipopullimi i Kretes. Pamundesia per t'i ushqyer te gjithe.

Pastaj mos harro se e kam perseritur edhe nje herene nje periudhe te larget koheore Kreta ka qene qendra me urbane e gjithe mbreterive pellasge dhe njeherit edhe vendi qendror i kultit qe i mbante ato tjerat nen sundim.

Mund te vazhdojme me debatin gjerat nje nga nje sepse keshtu po behemi te palexueshem per te tjeret.

----------


## Baptist

Une kam veshtiresi te besoj qe nje ishull me permasat dhe resourcet qe ka Kreta paskesh qene baza e gjithe civilizimeve dhe epiqendra e popullatave te supershtuara qe migronin. Absolutisht jo.

Kreta ka qene nje pjese e ketij civilizimi, pa dyshim.  Artifaktet e gjetura ne Krete deshmojne per kete kulture, por kjo nuk do te thote qe artifakte te ngjashme nuk jane gjetur dhe transplatuar si te "gjetura" nga pjese te tjera te Ballkanit/Egjeut.

Megjithate (sipas meje gjithmone) pjesa me e rendesishme e debatit qe po bejme pershihet ne pyetjen se cfare popullate (pellazge ose jo) ishin Teukret? Apollo thuhet qe bashke me djaline Aegines te kete ndertuar muret e Trojes. Pse jo muret e Teukerve? Mbase sepse Apollo eshte perendi Dardane me shume se Teukriane? Zor qe perendia origjinale e Teukerve te kete qene Apollo, e aq me shume Sminteus, qe sipas ketyre qe kemi shkruar me lart, paraqitet ne nje kohe te mevonshme se te themi, shkaterrimi Trojes. Ne se Teukret jane Miset (kete po e marr si hipoteze, sepse nuk kam siguri) perendia e tyre origjinale do kete qene nje grua dhe amazone, pra perputhet me se miri me Artemise/Dianen/pse jo edhe me MAAT/Athinen. Them qe duhet te kete qene Amazone nisur nga Bateja e Dardanit qe luftonte krahas tij dhe qe varrosur ne pirgun (tumen?) e Mrines.

Gjithashtu, mos harrojme qe Aesklepi, Eskulapi qe sherbyesi/prifti i tempullit te Apollos ne Delfi. Apollo pra duhet te personifikoje ose Hermesin/Thotin ose Zotin e vertete (Dodona II). Apollo sipas Druideve (Hylli/Dielli) qe hyj jashte sensit te panteonit te Zeusit, por qe u inkorporua me te tjera atribute (submisive) me vone (Dodona I). Pyetja e shtruar eshte, kush venerohej ne Dodone para Zeusit mbret te Dardaneve, te derguarit te Thotit?

----------


## Baptist

Ne nje shkrim per pellasget, kam kthyer ne kujtese cektesine e dikurshme te egjeut. 
*Egjeun e Mesdheun mund ta kaloje me kembe!* 
(-dhe ne shumicen e kohes mos ta kaloj uji gjurin, dhe shume rralle te arrije mbi shoke apo deri ne fyt)...

Ky eshte mendim i imi serish:
Kreta, Kitera, Qipro e ishuj tjere qe nuk ua dijme emrat kan qene brez i pakeputur toke para Shperthimit ne Gjibraltar. 
Populli fluturues pellasg eshte formuar ne keto ambiente sigurisht se u shpernda pas kesaj ngjarjeje te tmerrshme. 

Shtrati rreth Egjeut eshte i bute dhe nenshtresen e tij te holle gjindet damari i llaves vullkanike qe krijioi gadishullin e Saturnise (Ferrin) apo i Talis, qe u emerua ne kohet mitologjike ne baze te Talit qe ishte nip i Daedalit, gjenialitet poaq i madh sa Dedali, poashtu me origjine Kretese. (Ky sipas traditave kishte goditur nje Keshtjelle atje e cila mund te mbrohej me dy ushtare te vetem kunder cilesdo ushtri).

Apollo S'mintues eshte vetem nje nder dukjet e Apollos Misian. Minjte jane adhuruar edhe ne Krete. Por jo saktesisht minjte por nje lloj geri i madh gati sa gjysme ketrri. (Keni pare ata minjte e bardhe qe duken gati si lepuj qe perdoren per te nxjerrur fall me ca letra ku shkruan dicka). Nje lloj i ngjashem minjsh ka qene specialitet jashtzakonisht i shtrenjte ne periudhen romake. Ky lloj brece mbyllej ne qyp te mbushur plote lajthija per 40 dite para se te pergatitej. Cmimi sillej diku rreth 100 Euro te sotem.


Nuk ka qene Kreta gjithmone nje ishull i vogel, Kreta ka qene nje bjeshke relativisht e larte ne qender te nje fushe te gjere pjellore rrethuar nga keneta te njelmta dhe ne lidhje tokesore me shumicen e ishujve ne regjion.

Pos tjerash Kreten e periudhave parahistorike duhet veshtruar si subjekt te pakeputur nga marredheniet ne regjion.

Prandaj kur them Kretas une ligjshmerisht nenkuptoj Pellasg tipik. Andaj Teukret jane poaq pellasg sa edhe te tjeret. Por Troja eshte ndertuar shume me vone, qindra vite pas vendosjes se Teukerve ne Trojade. Pastaj Miset dhe teukret nuk kan ndonje dallim te rendesishem nga dardanet. 

Ketu kam frike se po leshojme nga diskutimi serish ate qe qyhet dyndja e kutures bartese te tumave e pse jo edhe te urnave dhe implikimet racore e kulturore qe nenkupton ajo. Kjo dyndje mendohet te kete ndodhur ne shekullin XIX pes une mendoj se ka filluar ne shekullin XXI pes.

Po te dije kush te me tregoje se prej nga e ka prejardhjen Kali dhe ku e kur u zbulua kalurimi, do te mund te sqaronim nje mori pyetjesh te pazgjidhura deri me sot. Kush ishin Hyksot qe sulmuan Egjiptin ne ate periudhe. Pse Trojanet mbanin racen me te paster te kuajve me te shpejte te botes qe mbijetoi si race e kuajve arab te njohur me kete emer sot. 

Prej nga e fituan Trojanet licencen dhe monopolin e shtimit dhe distribuimit te tyre ne tregun boteror te periudhes Trojane?

Ne kete pjese jane ngaterruar gjerat si mos me keq sepse sipas mitologjise thuhet se ishte Posejdoni ai qe solli ate race kuajsh. Kush ishte Posejdoni ne realitet dhe pse nuk mund t'i ikim konfliktit me Atlantiden ketu? Sepse behet pyetje e pazberthyeshme ketu: Si erdhen kuajte ne Krete nese Atlantida ishte pikerisht territori i fundosur i bjeshkes Krete? Nese jo atehere si i sollen nga Amerika keta kuaj.

Te mos hyjme me thelle njehere ne kete erresire te dendur.
Propozoj te lexosh kete artikull te cilin kur po e lexoja u ndava pak i habitur sepse kam menduar qe jam i vetmi qe emrin Minos e nxjerri si Mi, tash para 12 vjetesh ne nje artikkul qe e kam lene ta plotesoj ne te ardhmen (gje qe s'e kam bere kurre per shkaqe objektive, Bile tash sa vjete e mbaj ne nje HDD tjeter qe nuk e kam kycur prej se e kam nderuar PC e pare se s'ka mbi 540MB kapacitet ne te).


Ja ky link do te te dergoje drejte ne sesionin e artikullit qe flet per keto qe te fundit qe i thash kaq mjegullt ketu:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tjeker#..._Cretan_origin
dhe besoj se mund t'i diskutojme me lehtesisht pataj...

----------


## baaroar

> Une kam veshtiresi te besoj qe nje ishull me permasat dhe resourcet qe ka Kreta paskesh qene baza e gjithe civilizimeve dhe epiqendra e popullatave te supershtuara qe migronin. Absolutisht jo.


Fakt logjik i pakundershtueshem !!!
Pranohet gjeresisht qe popujt perparojne fillimisht ne ekonomi pastaj ne fusha te tjera. Bujqesia ka qene baza e shvillimit te popujve ne lashtesi.
Kreta apo cdo ishull tjeter nuk ofron kushte me te mira sesa nje fushe pjellore.

----------


## Baptist

Ke lexuar gje prej historise ti apo ia fute prej logjikes se shendoshe ashtu Dalan?

----------


## Baptist

Le te jemi me civile ne diskutime.

Kur te kem mundesi do pergjigjem me gjate mbi materialin qe ke inkorporuar ne pergjigje, per tani do hedh vetem pikat kryesore.

Me se fundi e kam te qarte pse jemi bere lemsh e li per kaq kohe: sepse flasim per periudha kohore te ndryshme. Argumentet qe e mija i takojne spektrit kohor qe nga krijimi Dardanise e deri tani. Krijimi Dardanise, eshte *pas* Crotopas dhe permbytjes se Deukalionit, pak a shume aty rreth sundimit te Stenelaut (se mos ne filloje ndonje te na shkruaje qe emri vellait te Skenderbeut eshte Grek!). 

Kam cdo arsye te besoj qe tektonika dhe hidrologjia e Mesdheut dhe Azise se vogel kane ndryshuar shume pak qe nga kohe. Pra Dardania e Troja (kudo qe kane qene) jane shtrire ne nje territor pak a shume te njejte me ate qe eshte sot. Egjeu mbase kalohej me kembe kohe perpara permbytjes se fundit. (Eshte e vertete qe ky pellg uji qe u be det quhej Egje edhe atehere?!)

Jam plotesisht dakord me gjerat e tjera qe ke shkruar per periudhen para permbytjes, qofte edhe me faktin qe pellazget? mund te kene fluturuar (mbase ne nje teme tjeter mund te dikutojme se pse racat qene reptile dhe zogj, dhe ne se pellazget qen njera apo tjetra pale). Diku kam lexuar qe Solomoni u tremb nga njerez te cilet hyne fluturim permes catise- qe deshmon se ky nuk eshte nje koncept infantil, ndonese i pa imagjinueshem ne eren tone.

Por qe te kthehem prap ne teme, po te fillojme te flasim per pellazget para gjithe permbytjeve, do na duhet po ashtu te deshmojne mbi permasat e permbytjeve (boterore, regjionale, krahinore) si edhe te deshmojme se cilat popullata pellazge mbijetuan. Po ashtu do na duhet te shpjegojme ne se eshte krijuar ose jo nje tip i ri njeriu pas permbytjeve (kujto plisat e Phyrres ose dhembet e dragonit te Kadmit). Nuk kemi as mundesine dhe as mjetet t'i hyjme nje sipermarrje te tille kolosale, te ciles askush nuk ja kane dale mbane ne keto dy mijevjecaret e fundit ne ruzullim.

Pra kur flas per origjinen, po deshmoj topologjine dhe sociologjine e gjate dhe pas periudhes se krijimit te Dardanise, flas per migrim te Dardanit prej ku ne ku, dhe te Teukerve (ne se ka) prej ku ne ku. Pasi te kemi vendosur lojtaret ne kete pozicion, te kemi qartesuar premisat dhe origjinat ne nje territor pak a shume te njohur, vetem atehere mund te rrezikojme dhe hyjme ne hulumtime per perudha te erreta te fshire nga memorja njerezore prej kataklizmave. Nuk mendoj se eshte e logjikshme te fillojme nga nje humnere memorjeje per te derivuar ne Troje, pervec po qe se posedon aftesite e Odisese ose Enkidud per te folur me shpirterat ne nenbote.  :buzeqeshje:  Per fat te keq une nuk fluturoj dhe as nuk kam veti Sibile Dodoniane.

PS. Nje gravure e lashte e vendos yllin e "Davidit" bash mbi koken e Atlasit.

----------


## Baptist

Sapo i hodha nje sy linkut ne Wikipedia. Bollgur rus. 1/3 te verteta dhe 2/3 te ngjizura, qe nuk eshte shume e papritur per Wikipedia, por aspak e mire per kohen qe kam ne dispozicion.

Si e vertetojne qe Tjekri jane Teukri?
Qe Njerezit e Detit jane Tjekri?
Qe Njerezit e Detit jane detyrimisht pellazget? Dale te shohim   ketu edhe kush quhen "Lotus Ngrenes" dhe pallavra te tjera etimologjike si keto nga njerez qe nuk kuptonin gjuhen.
Qe Tjekret jane Minoane?
Qe Gjergjis jane cdo gje pervec parardhes te Shqiptareve? 
Qe gjithe rrefimet per Teukret lidhen me pakicat Teukre ne Maqedoni e Greqi, ndersa per pjesen me te madhe qe "migroi" ne Turqi nuk kemi degjuar kurre gje as pare referenca?
Qe shkrimet e Strabo's bien ndesh (po te lexosh me kujdes kete faqe vetem) me ekzistencen e Teukreve/Dardaneve ne Turqi?

Mund te vazhdoj deri neser.

Qe Minoa vjen nga emri Min (i thone shkodranet miut) e kam menduar me kohe, por pervec faktit qe kemi labirinthet nentokesore qe deri diku lidhen me mijte, nuk kam gjetur asgje qe ta mbeshtese kete teori. Pervec po qe se minjte mendohen si kalimtare ne mbreterine e nentokes, dhe ketu dalim tek Persefona. Mbase Apollo nuk shfarosi minjte por Mbreterine e (Kulteve te) Nentokes? 

E shikon ku dalim?

----------


## baaroar

> Ke lexuar gje prej historise ti apo ia fute prej logjikes se shendoshe ashtu Dalan?


Logjike...
ndoshta e kam edhe gabim.
Por me duket me logjike keshtu

----------

